# I thought this day would never come.



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

We finally got our first egg!!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats! Got to love those first eggs! 
Such a pretty colour too


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

SO pretty! what laid it?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Ooooooooo, very pretty!!!!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

back2simplelife said:


> SO pretty! what laid it?


This pretty gal!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Bee said:


> Ooooooooo, very pretty!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

She looks like an eeeeeeagle!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool!!! Love her cheeks!


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful! She looks just like my Easter eggers! I can't wait for them to lay. How old is she?


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

awww she is beautiful!!!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She is 5 months old. She's a mixture between two different colored Ameraucanas.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Oooh, she looks like mine!!! I hope she lays pretty eggs too!!!


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Chippets said:


> Oooh, she looks like mine!!! I hope she lays pretty eggs too!!!


I agree, can't wait for those pretty eggs! Is yours an EE or an Ameraucana? She looks just like mine that were sold to me as Ameraucanas (from a feed store) but then others have said they are EEs. Here's one of my hens.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

MamaHen said:


> I agree, can't wait for those pretty eggs! Is yours an EE or an Ameraucana? She looks just like mine that were sold to me as Ameraucanas (from a feed store) but then others have said they are EEs. Here's one of my hens.


Sweet pic! Yes, she was sold to me as Ameraucana and I learned on here she was an EE too.  I have two - one with the poofy cheeks, and one without. The poofy one was the first chick we could recognize when they were all little puff balls, because of those cheeks!


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats what a pretty egg and pretty bird. I have two puffy cheeked chicks about 3 weeks old. Adorable.


----------



## CherylF (Mar 29, 2013)

Cheeks look like an Ameraucana or Easter Egger. Just not to much of a beard. I get blue, green blue and some pinkish eggs from my Ameraucana's. Very friendly chickens - just love them. Might get some White Silkies also if I can find some.
No Roosters at this time.


----------



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats, very nice! I have 3 of these, they are only about 16 weeks. Can't wait for those beautiful eggs!!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats! We have one of those Americauna/EEers. She's so pretty & lays well! Love her blue eggs!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------

